# GLUCOGEL - a few questions??!!



## cathplum (Jul 9, 2012)

Do you get this on prescription?

How much does your GP give you? When you go away?

How often do you need some glucogel? How much do you have?

I'm interested in your answers.

My experience at present: I'm having a lot of hypos ... trying to adjust insulin ... on waiting list for CGM ... have lost hypo awareness ... I find dextro too sweet - glucogel seems to work more quickly & doesn't leave me feeling 'icky'.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 9, 2012)

cathplum said:


> Do you get this on prescription?
> 
> How much does your GP give you? When you go away?
> 
> ...



Glucogel is very expensive and you get packs of 3 each one 10 carbs I think.
Go to the local super market and buy some liquid glucose from the cake making section. It tastes nicer than the hypo gel and enough stuff to treat loads of hypos.


----------



## Austin Mini (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi there, I am prescribed dextrogel, same thing by the looks of things. I get three 80g bottles at a time (dont ever use it only carry it as a safeguard). Having a lot of hypos means you are injecting too much insulin, cut it down! A bottle of non diet lemonade is cheap and works quickly for me try it but get stabalised ASAP.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 9, 2012)

I've never used glucogel. Lucozade works very fast for me, a swig or two seems plenty. 

Have you tested your basal insulin? That would be my first step in your shoes, until your basal is working properly it's almost impossible to get your meal doses/corrections to play nicely


----------



## trophywench (Jul 9, 2012)

I use orange flavour Lucozade, I find the tartness of the orange counteracts it being too sweet.  I also like it because when I'm very low, I have difficulty swallowing so being thin liquid, it gets there quicker.  Plus of course it starts being absorbed through the insides of your cheeks, so if I can hold it in my mouth a couple of seconds, that helps too.  I have no experience of the gels, but the advice I've always had is this - that you need 15g of glucose if you are properly hypo, wait 15 mins, re-test.  If you aren't coming up - repeat, wait another 15 mins, re-test ......

Back to basics time, perhaps?

When was the last time you checked your basal to make sure that's 100% correct?

And your carb ratio?

And your correction rate?

Have you done a proper carb-counting course?

Remember, these things aren't fixed.  Just because you've always taken Xunits of Lantus or Yunits of Humalog per 10g, doesn't mean that's what you'll always needs .....


----------



## Medusa (Jul 9, 2012)

i get glucogel but not used it as yet...... well once years ago.......... find it handy for my handbag.... frequent hypos aint good as described above check on ratio etc


----------



## AlisonF (Jul 10, 2012)

I have 3 tubes of Glucogel in the house, and always take 3 on holiday with me. I haven't used it in years, last time was for a nightime hypo when I was too low to drink. Husband rubbed it into my gums and managed to get me to swallow some, worked a treat so I always like to have some in the house just in case.


----------

